

When Websites Become Ads: Apple's Takeover of Wired.com - kitcar
http://vimeo.com/6844972

======
shortformblog
Apple's been doing these ads for months elsewhere. They did it on the first
day of Pitchfork's redesign, which had the effect of completely overshadowing
a really good redesign.

